# TYBEROS THE RED WAKE - Carcharodons Chapter



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ill let the pic say it all:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/TYBEROS-THE-RED-WAKE.html


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck.

I fucking need this. The rumors are true. Dual chainfist/lightning claw hybrids. Dear christ.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Personally, I think it looks fucking retarded. Probably one of my least liked FW models to date.

My reaction:
"Oh the head is cool.... Nice armor studs, I quite like that. Wait.... WTF... Is that a chainfistclaw? Oh come on, now your just fucking kidding me, that retarded."


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Already mentioned in the New Release section. lol.

But yeah, really should have been on here.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

oops, go to excited, i didnt see a thread in main news and rumors section so i thought nobody had mention it yet, just seen it in the new release section, I think a big sorry is in order, SORRY:headbutt:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

GODDAMN!, that is a frelling epic model. Those Chainclaws are awesome, definitely getting this if I make a CSM army, as those would be more suited on my Chaos Lord, but a Space Marine army will definitely have those as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The lightning claws are cool looking, but the chain saw bits look shit to be honest. I'll be getting this model, but the chain blades will have to go.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The lightning claws are cool looking, but the chain saw bits look shit to be honest. I'll be getting this model, but the chain blades will have to go.


I agree with ya 100%. 

They look quite silly to me. Why have claws, chainsaws and fingers too? Just too much going on and a bit of dare I say, overkill?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

wow nice model 
perfect for pre heresy Death Guard, even the symbol on his chest matches, just change the head and pose of the left arm


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Reroll to wound S8 Attacks in Initiative order I'm hoping for. Anything less, and he's a right off.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice face and armour. But how the fuck does he pick up his cup of imperial caf in the morning?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Reroll to wound S8 Attacks in Initiative order I'm hoping for. Anything less, and he's a right off.


The rumors are that he can either use them as dual chainfists, dual lightning claws, or one of each.



imm0rtal reaper said:


> Nice face and armour. But how the fuck does he pick up his cup of imperial caf in the morning?


I was just thinking about that. How does he close his hand? 

Still, considering I actually play Space Sharks, this is a must have for me.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

High fives would suck.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I liked the model up until the chainblades. Then my reaction was, "awwww fuck! They gave the retarded monkey some superglue and access to the bits bin." I like the look of the claws but the addition of the chainfists is just silly looking.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Is the chainfist lightning claw thing ridiculous? Sure. It's also 40k, and "Warhammer 40,000" spelled backwards is "ridiculous." I kind of am amused by the idea of him high-five-ing people to death. 

I do like that there aren't any distinguishing Chapter markings sculpted on the model. It makes it much more readily usable for other Chapters-- some of the Red Scorpions stuff is great, but you have to take a file to the Red Scorpions iconography to use it elsewhere, which is sort of painful to do since it's so well sculpted, I think.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like it, its different. I think I am going to have to order one to paint.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

I love everything BESIDES the damn retarded chain blades coming out of his palm. The hooked/barbed lightning claws nd it would be awesome if they made a set of lightning claws for chaos terminators as loyalist claws look retarded on chaos terminators.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

been looking at this dude and im wondering if those chain blades will be a separate piece, i will order some and let you know.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> been looking at this dude and im wondering if those chain blades will be a separate piece, i will order some and let you know.


If they are that would be great, since his armor is pre-heresy terminator and a squad of this gun with random weapons would rock.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Also, look at his rules.

Lightning claw terminators. As troop choices.

Fuck yes, I now have a use for all those lightning claws.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I love that model. So Badass. The Chain Blades could probably look better slightly reallocated, but when the claws looks so cool and his armour is top notch, who really cares?


----------



## hellsteath (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow love the model. As a Sharks player myself this is a must, but i can see myself getting a few, and making a full termi squad from them, hmm looks like I'll be loosing some weight this year


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

I asked forgeworld in an email what pieces Tyberos comes in. He comes as a head, body, and separate arms. Unfortunately the pauldrons and the chain bits are attached to the arms.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's awesome! Who cares about the chainblades!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking at the pics it looks, to me at least, that the chain blades are supposed to be retractable, which would make sense. 
Not that they will be on the model, just it would make more sense.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

A lot of people here and on BOLS complaining about the chainblades not being practical for gripping things or manipulation....let me stop you there

how practical are lightning claws and chainfists? anything you try and grab will be cut in half. and power fists would crush anything being manipulated by the hand

these are weapons of war. he doesnt wander round with them on all the time, just when in battle. otherwise i wudnt like to see his cock after he used the urinal.....


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

sir_m1ke said:


> A lot of people here and on BOLS complaining about the chainblades not being practical for gripping things or manipulation....let me stop you there
> 
> how practical are lightning claws and chainfists? anything you try and grab will be cut in half. and power fists would crush anything being manipulated by the hand


That's true now that I think about it...power fists are supposed to have an energy field around them so they couldn't pick anything up anyways.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I like the Lightning Claws and the model in general, but those chainsaws looks goofy. Cant see that being a problem though, you simply...
...
wait for it...
...
cut them of if you dislike them!:shok: Yea I know converting a FW model:shok: Its doable. Its the underside of the fists, not very hard to cover up. Claim he tears stuff up like a pair of LC did back in 2nd if you wanna use the chainsaws:wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

sir_m1ke said:


> A lot of people here and on BOLS complaining about the chainblades not being practical for gripping things or manipulation....let me stop you there
> 
> how practical are lightning claws and chainfists? anything you try and grab will be cut in half. and power fists would crush anything being manipulated by the hand
> 
> these are weapons of war. he doesnt wander round with them on all the time, just when in battle. otherwise i wudnt like to see his cock after he used the urinal.....


Exactly. Some people are just too fucking anal about this hobby. Discussing the practicalities of palm mounted chain blades and lightning claws and how they could be a hindrance when trying to close your curtains or pet your dog, instead of the fact they just look plain shit, makes me laugh.:laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

People are forgetting the GW creed..... 'Awesome, but impractical.'


----------



## Imperial Valor (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG, The model is finally out, and it looks AWESOME!! Mark 1 Terminator armor, 2 chain fists, AND LIGHTNING CLAWS!!I am SOOOOOO ordering him, and starting A Carcharodons force (Was planning to anyways).
Just wish me luck getting a copy of Part 2 of the Badab War, all copies have sold out, but my local store is having a delivery in tomorrow.

Does anyone have a link to any set of rules for him, or do I have to wait for my book?

2 Final Things:
Do have to paint on the Chapter Icon, if so I'm in trouble, I needed it sculpted or transfers at least as I can't free hand at all.
And I thought the Space Sharks were a different chapter to the Carcharodons?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Imperial Valor said:


> Do have to paint on the Chapter Icon, if so I'm in trouble, I needed it sculpted or transfers at least as I can't free hand at all.


I'm sure FW will bring out a transfer sheet for them like they did for the Red Scorpions.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

sir_m1ke said:


> how practical are lightning claws and chainfists? anything you try and grab will be cut in half. and power fists would crush anything being manipulated by the hand.


First, LC and CF blades aren't situated on tha palms. Second, ever hear of an off switch? As much as bitchslaping a tank and blowing it up sounds fun, it looks stupid.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Imperial Valor said:


> And I thought the Space Sharks were a different chapter to the Carcharodons?


Nope Space Sharks are Carcharodons.


----------



## Jisko888 (Mar 13, 2009)

For the chainfist parts, I just imagine him clapping his hands together on a Dreadnaught.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

how the heck does he hold on to stuff?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Threadromancy is not a sin on Heresy as long as the post adds something of worth to the discussion.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Arcticor said:


> how the heck does he hold on to stuff?


HAHA! .. 8 months in the making.... genius!

seeing as we are asking the best of questions... 

where does he put the fuel for the chainfists.... and would that be 2 stroke petrol, 4 stroke petrol or just regular unleaded? 
i doubt the Adeptus Astartes would use diesel... that crap would be left for the IG. 

:good:

...

:suicide:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey, this mini is so cool it deserves some more attention :wink:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought there was a new Tyberos model.

You bastards.

Midnight


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Personaly i think the model looks really cool but on the outher hand i think it would look better as a Khorn Lord conversion.


----------

